# The hallmark of a troublemaker



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

Unless ride share companies include a punitive element in their cleaning fees for puke or vomit, many drivers will simply choose not to drive at night or pick up troublemakers. Charging $150-200 is not enough for a proper clean up or an adequate compensation to the driver. Riders and their friends sometime "planned" to ruin and destroy the uber car and with that the driver's ability to work. They know there wasn't any funds left in their bank accounts for Uber or Ola to debit.

To stop riders from causing problems and making trouble for dribers, the minimum cleaning charge for any mess due to puke or vomit should be around the $500 per incident mark. On known busy periods, the amount should even be higher (around the $1,000 mark). Uber or Ola also needs to figure out how to deal with riders with no funds to debit in their bank accounts.

As contractors, all ride share drivers have the right to reject the "garbage" or any troublemaker Uber or Ola sends your way. Watch out for them on Australia day, night time and New Years day / eve.

Drivers do not have to commence any trip (after acceptance) if you sense the riders are up to something (up to no good). Riders now know how to use a better or higher rating account to get rides or get a car.

Has anyone ever wondered how Uber will ever deal with such troublemakers in their driverless vehicles ? The minute a puke or vomit happens, the car has to automatically stop operating (stop picking up passengers) - and the troublemakers very well know this !


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Why would Uber or Ola care about troublemakers ? 
They aren't at the receiving end of these people. 

To Uber Australia, Ola and the other ride share companies, troublemakers are sources of money for them. Sources of commission.

So ALL troublemakers, criminals (rapists/sex offenders, murderers, robbers, kidnappers, pedophiles), the mentally unstable, psychos and society misfits are welcome !


----------



## Mark Barnett (Mar 5, 2018)

You know what the sad thing is about Uber - in their eyes the real garbage are the drivers. Not riders. That's Uber Australia management for you to see. They don't and never had any respect for drivers and what they do to pay their bills. And it shows in the way they have responded to drivers' concerns. Otherwise why would they default the rider app rating for all trips at 1 star and the drivers app for the same trips at 5 stars. Whats makes you think Uber Australia will re-rate a trip when they don't re-rate trips in the US ?

As usual, Uber Australia making fools of its drivers by being disrespectful and arrogant towards other members in the community-drivers and restaurant owners.


----------



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

Because all payments are routed through or received by Uber, Ola and other ride share companies first via their apps, any false and fraudulent claims by drivers of vomit or puke will not only get them deactivated, they will also get money withheld from their other or future trips. So why doesn't Uber Australia or Ola just include a punitive charge and inform riders of such a charge up front to deter bad behaviour and troublemakers from ruining and destroying a ride share car and its driver's ability to work and pay their bills.

Answer: They (Uber especially) just have no respect for drivers. When you have their former CEO telling drivers he "intends to replace all of them with self-driving cars" you already know there is a serious problem with the company. And the problem is respect. Such disrespect by Uber only translates to disrespect by the riders. 

Also just think about "Upfront Pricing" and the numerous times the trip fares were wrongly computed. Drivers are short-changed whilst Uber collects the $0.55 booking fee ? 

News gets out really quick when a rider gets hit with a $500 or $750 or $1,000 cleaning fee for any vomit they caused to the interior of a ride share vehicle. The punitive charge will serve as a huge deterrent. At the moment the cleaning fee charged by Uber and Ola is just too low. And the ride share troublemakers know it. A person who is feeling sick doesn't just vomit inside another person's car, just like you don't take a shit or a dump inside your own car. It plain common sense. Troublemakers will always be out to hurt drivers. They will always slam the car doors, always looking to cause somekind of damage to the car and will always vomit or puke inside the car.

By the way, vomiting and puking inside a ride share vehicle is way for "some people" to take out their competition

Because all payments are routed through or received by Uber, Ola and other ride share companies first via their apps, any false and fraudulent claims by drivers of vomit or puke will not only get them deactivated, they will also get money withheld from their other or future trips. So why doesn't Uber Australia or Ola just include a punitive charge and inform riders of such a charge up front to deter bad behaviour and troublemakers from ruining and destroying a ride share car and its driver's ability to work and pay their bills.

Answer: They (Uber especially) just have no respect for drivers. When you have their former CEO telling drivers he "intends to replace all of them with self-driving cars" you already know there is a serious problem with the company. And the problem is respect. Such disrespect by Uber only translates to disrespect by the riders. 

Also just think "Upfront Pricing" and the numerous times the trip fares were wrongly computed. Drivers are short-changed whilst Uber collects the $0.55 booking fee ? 

News gets out really quick when a rider gets hit with a $500 or $750 or $1,000 cleaning fee for any vomit they caused to the interior of a ride share vehicle. The punitive charge will serve as a huge deterrent. At the moment the cleaning fee charged by Uber and Ola is just too low. And the ride share troublemakers know it. A person who is feeling sick doesn't just vomit inside another person's car, just like you don't take a shit or a dump inside your own car. It plain common sense. Troublemakers will always be out to hurt drivers. They will always slam the car doors, always looking to cause somekind of damage to the car and will always vomit or puke inside the car.

By the way, vomiting and puking inside a ride share vehicle is way for "some people" to take out their competition


----------

